# Real estate companies in Faro, Algarve



## panama12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello guys,

Soon I will be moving to Portugal and I'd like to hear some recommendations for real estate companies in Faro.

I am not planning to stay there, so I need some real estate company which could recommend me rental options outside Algarve.

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Your request is a bit unclear.

There is a complete list of every real estate agent in Faro, here ...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...ssl#q=imobiliaria+faro&rflfq=1&rlha=0&tbm=lcl

Real Estate agents don't handle many rentals, and when you say outside Algarve you mean the whole of the rest of Portugal? Local papers and some of the online services like OLX would be more useful as would asking around (or here) when you have chosen an exact location.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

panama12 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Soon I will be moving to Portugal and I'd like to hear some recommendations for real estate companies in Faro.
> 
> ...



It would really help if you were a little bit more specific about which area you are thinking of. :confused2:


----------



## panama12 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am sorry for not being clear enough.

My plan is to move to Alentejo region, but as I said I'd like to start looking for rental options while staying in Faro.


----------

